# Safari Zone for Gold and Silver!



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a patch I made for Gold, Silver and Crystal.

Gold and Silver patches: It adds a working Safari Zone in Fuschia City that contains the other version's exclusive Pokémon, so it lets you access the other version's exclusive Pokémon without having to trade.
You still have to trade with the first gen to get the other unobtainable Pokémon, though.
I also added a patch of grass to the west of Route 36 so that you can get Growlithe/Vulpix as soon as you reach Violet City.


There is also a Crystal version patch. Since I couldn't re-enable the Safari Zone in Crystal, I added the Pokémon that were missing from Crystal into the same routes they are found at in Gold/Silver.


This patch wouldn't have been possible without those people over here at Pokécommunity.
(Link to the forum post: http://www.pokecommunity.com/showthread.php?t=172866)

Discuss!





Download


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Hacking the Global Centre back into Crystal would've been a better accomplishment, but this could still be pretty good.

Also, you didn't post a patch link.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2011)

We can't hack the PCC back into Crystal, since we don't know enough about how the servers and all that stuff worked, so we probably wouldn't be able to make a custom server.
Then everyone would need to get a Mobile Phone adapter, which is discontinued and probably is pretty rare now.
Not mentionning people would have to use a GBC Flashcart to run the game on the actual hardware to use the Mobile Phone.

(DL link added BTW.)
I must still find out if it's possible to follow that guide with Crystal as well.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 15, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> We can't hack the PCC back into Crystal, since we don't know enough about how the servers and all that stuff worked, so we probably wouldn't be able to make a custom server.
> Then everyone would need to get a Mobile Phone adapter, which is discontinued and probably is pretty rare now.
> Not mentionning people would have to use a GBC Flashcart to run the game on the actual hardware to use the Mobile Phone.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to work, just being able to enter it and seeing how everything was would be cool. There could be a person you talk to and they just give you the GS ball that triggers the event.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there are AR cheats for entering the PCC, if that's all you want to do.
There also are AR cheats that lets you get the GS Ball, give it it to Kurt and get it back from him.


----------



## Pahicken (Feb 27, 2011)

pretty good hack. i would never be able to do this.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 4, 2011)

Trust me, you would be able to do this if you followed the guide on Pokecommunity.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 5, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://archives.bulbagarden.net/media/uplo...4d/PCCenter.gif


----------



## rave420 (Mar 14, 2011)

proper good job mate, i thoroughly enjoyed this, i now got all the starters.

much kudos to you my friend.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've re-uploaded the files with a few tweaks and fixes and added a different version of the Safari Zone: The Exclusives Safari Zone.
It lets you get Silver's exclusives in Gold and Gold's exclusives in Silver.

More info in the first post.


----------

